# Whole Home Audio Help-Exising home



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

So I am about to be the proud owner of an 18 channel amp were I can have up to 9 separate zones. However, I have not much insight on how to setup it up for my existing home. I plan to put it in the currently unfinished basement and try and discern whether there is any existing wiring that I can leverage to get the power to various rooms in the home. If not, I need to figure out how to get wiring there. I may figure out how to control the two or three source options which I will connect wirelessly, but if not I am open to options there too. I have two finished floors above the basement and would want to cover the kitchen, the back deck and the dining room on the first floor and the master bedroom and one other bedroom upstairs and since the basement is unfinished I can cover that more easily. I'll figure out speakers too at some point and may go in ceiling with some rooms and may have to seek other options elsewhere.

Any insight on how to best set this up is welcome. I may do this DIY or leverage a contractor. Not sure until I hear from y'all.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not clear on your situation. Do you already have wire run to all of the rooms in which you want speakers?


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

zonecoaster1 said:


> I'm not clear on your situation. Do you already have wire run to all of the rooms in which you want speakers?


I do not have wire run as yet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The ONLY way I can think of doing it that wouldn't want you to sell the amp within a few weekends of fishing wire through walls is to run them in the furnace ducting. However that to be very reckneck...

The only ways I have done whole home audio in a finished house is to stream in wifi or use the PLC (Powerline Carrier Tech)


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

Andre said:


> The ONLY way I can think of doing it that wouldn't want you to sell the amp within a few weekends of fishing wire through walls is to run them in the furnace ducting. However that to be very reckneck...
> 
> The only ways I have done whole home audio in a finished house is to stream in wifi or use the PLC (Powerline Carrier Tech)


Thanks. I may have a look at the powerline option if that leverages the amp.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Give us model#s of existing equipment and floor plans. That's where to start. How you control the zones can be as simple as volume control knobs or as complex as an iPhone app. We need more info first.


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Give us model#s of existing equipment and floor plans. That's where to start. How you control the zones can be as simple as volume control knobs or as complex as an iPhone app. We need more info first.


I only have the basement outline (see attached if I did it right) but no 1st or 2nd floor detail.
Equipment is a Sherbourn 12.45 or 18.45 I have not decided just yet. So 12 or 18 zones or 6 or 9 bridged. I am very likely to do bridged as I will have no use for more than likely between 6-9 zones but will need to ensure I stay within the 8ohm impedance.

Basically with only the basement unfinished, how might I leverage the multi-zone amp from the basement to provide music in other rooms/zones? Are there any clever techniques to get the upper two floors wired, perhaps leveraging other wiring e.g. cable, phone (as I do not use the inside wiring). Note all home wiring and the amp will be locate in the room at the lower left top portion where you see the circle for the hot water heater.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Couldn't find those models in a google search. Are you sure that's not 12-18ch or 6-9 zones at 45wpc at 8ohm/4ohm stable? Bridged 6-9 channels at 90wpc at 8ohm?

Anyway... To get wires all around your home you'll be likely cutting access patches in your walls at the ceiling/floor then patching them. You'll be looking at in-wall for the first floor and have the option of in-wall/in-ceiling for the second. I couldn't see what kind of inputs those amps had or control options but typically your options are:

A) volume control knobs in each room. Raise lower volume but doesn't control source or power, all rooms play the same thing typically. You'll have to pass the speaker wire through the knobs on its was to the speakers in the room. 

B) some zone amps/receivers let you run a cat-5 cable to an in-wall keypad in each room. You'll be able to control source and volume I'm each room. Other systems like this connect the speakers to the keypad (a-bus)

C) control systems like control4, savant, URC, AMX, and Crestron. These systems and others like it can remotely control your distribution amplifier from an android/iOS device. 

Or you could do this:

D) Sonos, this is my typical go to with most of my clients. smart device control. Scalable up and down as rooms are added. Connects to existing equipment or works as a standalone solution. Wireless from room to room. Easy install but integrates with more complex systems.


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Couldn't find those models in a google search. Are you sure that's not 12-18ch or 6-9 zones at 45wpc at 8ohm/4ohm stable? Bridged 6-9 channels at 90wpc at 8ohm?
> 
> Anyway... To get wires all around your home you'll be likely cutting access patches in your walls at the ceiling/floor then patching them. You'll be looking at in-wall for the first floor and have the option of in-wall/in-ceiling for the second. I couldn't see what kind of inputs those amps had or control options but typically your options are:
> 
> ...


Awesome insight! Thank you!

Also here is the power output

Power output (per channel):
45 watts RMS per channel (x18); into 8 Ohms; two channels driven. 
70 watts RMS per channel (x18); into 4 Ohms; two channels driven. 
40 watts RMS per channel (x18); into 8 Ohms; six channels driven. 
140 watts RMS per channel (x9); into 8 Ohms (bridged).

Here is the back of unit too.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay looks like you have two common in and can run each zone independent. What are ports #11 and #13?


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Okay looks like you have two common in and can run each zone independent. What are ports #11 and #13?


Fuse and voltage selector.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay so if I'm understanding this amp right...
Buss 1&2 are common sources when 1 is playing two doesn't or vice versa. But if a local zone source is playing it automatically trumps the two common sources. Right?


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Okay so if I'm understanding this amp right...
> Buss 1&2 are common sources when 1 is playing two doesn't or vice versa. But if a local zone source is playing it automatically trumps the two common sources. Right?


I think so but have not received unit yet. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you haven't ordered the unit yet I'd reassess how you're going to run wire before placing your order. You may find Sonos to be a better fit.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

+1000

Is there a particular reason you're so keen on this route rather than other options if you haven't purchased the amp yet? Is it the possibility of having in-ceiling/in-wall speakers rather than 'out in the open' speakers?

I have a Sonos system for my whole-home audio (2 of the Connect:Amp units) and am quite happy with it. It's not an all-or-nothing proposition, either, as you can purchase as many or as few units as you like, all at once or over time.

If you really want to do in-ceiling or in-wall speakers, you can still use Sonos as well. You don't have to use the Sonos speaker units if you prefer something else.

I'm not trying to push Sonos, but if you're not already committed/haven't already purchased the amp then I strongly echo the idea of looking at other options rather than retro-running wires through the house. Even if you had already purchased the unit, I would still suggest the same. My initial thought when I read that you didn't have wires run yet was 'sell the amp' and go another route.


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> If you haven't ordered the unit yet I'd reassess how you're going to run wire before placing your order. You may find Sonos to be a better fit.


Good call. I opt to sell this.


----------

